# Hornhechtrezept ??



## gerstmichel (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

hab mal nach Rezepten für Hornhecht geyahooed aber ohne grossen Erfolg. #c Hornhecht in Butter gebraten und Hornhecht fritiert sind die einzigsten die ich fand. |kopfkrat 

Gibt es da denn nicht mehr? ;+


----------



## Tosch75 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Du kannst ihn in gelee machen, ( ist nicht so mein Ding). Gegrillt in Folie ist er lecker ... da solltest du aber nen bischen Fett ( Butter oder Olivenöl)  zugeben, da er sonst zu trocken wird. Ich habe ihn in 10 - 15 cm lange Stücke geschnitten und dann in Alufolie mit Kräutern und Butter.. war lecker.

Geräuchert ist er auch nicht schlecht. einfach mal ausprobieren ! 
lass von deinenErfolgen hören ..


----------



## gerstmichel (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Danke, an grillen hab ich auch schon gadacht, nachdem der Dorsch mit einen Bauch voll Knoblauch so legger war ...|bla: :q :l


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Moin Moin ,
allllsooo Horni gebraten und dann in Sauere gelegt ist mega lecker oder Du räucherst ihn . Wir bereiten Hornis genau so zu wie Aal, also alle Aalrezepte kannst auch für Horni verwenden .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## gerstmichel (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Ja, werden wir probieren, aber mit den Hornies wor dat ja man nix...#c 
Gift das halt wider Dorsch vom Grill. :q


----------



## darth carper (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Ich habe gehört, daß Hornhechte recht viele Gräten haben und man sie daher besser einlegt.
Wer hat denn ein Rezept für die richtige Lake?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

gibts irgendwelche tricks die gräten zu entfernen?
hab letztens welche gebraten , waren auch lecker aber das gräten puhlen war die hölle !


----------



## knurrxxxxxx (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Rezept für Lake zum einlegen:

je nach Menge des Fisches

1 ltr. Wasser
ca. 0,2 bis 0,3 ltr Kräuteressig
ca. 6 Eßl Salz
ca. 4-5 Eßl Zucker
2 Tl Senfkörner
4 Lorbeerblätter
und wer hat 2 Tl Dillsamen

dann ca 4 Zwiebeln in Ringe schneiden. Kleiner Tip : wenn der Sud warm ekelig schmeckt ist er sauer genug. 

Alles aufkochen lassen bis die Zwiebeln weich werden aber nicht matschig.
Die Hornhechte in Stücke schneiden würzen und in Semmelbrösel wenden und in der Pfanne braten. Etwas abkühlen lassen. Sud auch etwas abkühlen lassen und über die Fische gießen. Ca 2 Tage ziehen lassen und dann 

GUTEN HUNGER !!!


Gruß
Claudia


----------



## MichaelB (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Moin,





			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> gibts irgendwelche tricks die gräten zu entfernen?


 Yo, filetieren #6  mit etwas Übung bleibt auch genug über   zwar vielleicht etwas weniger als "ganz" gebraten, aber der "grätenfreie" Genuss entschädigt allemal #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

ääääähhhhm wie filetiere ich denn n hornhecht ? Ich hatte das Gefühl die Biester haben irgendwie überall gräten ...


----------



## MichaelB (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Moin,

eigentlich wie alle anderen Fische auch  

Ich teile den Hornie ist drei Stücke, das Schwanzteil ist am einfachsten zu filetieren - die anderen Teile werden eben von oben vorsichtig von der Mittelgräte getrennt und dann kann man die (meisten) Gräten quasi vom Rest "abheben". So grätenfrei wie ein Dorsch wird es zwar nicht, aber immer noch viel besser, als auf einem Nadelkissen herum zu kauen oder so lange Gräten zu pulen, bis der Fisch kalt ist #d 
Meine Tochter Jannina ist jedenfalls begeistert und ich muß mich immer ranhalten, will ich auch was abbekommen :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Moin,

ein Jahr später und ein paar Hornhechte satter sieht das jetzt so aus http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1154357&postcount=6761

Filetieren mache ich mittlerweile so: Schwanzteil nach hinten hin filetieren wie alle anderen Rundfische auch und dann abschneiden, Bauchteil halbieren, ein Schnitt von oben bis auf die Gräten, ein waagerechter Schnitt bis an den anderen Schnitt heran und fertíg - jetzt das Fleisch von der Haut ab und gut #6 ist zwar immer noch eine ziemliche Fummelei, man wird allerdigns durch nahezu grätenfreie Filet-Stückchen entschädigt :m 

Die übrig gebliebenen Bauchlappen geben prima Fetzenköder für das nächste Hornie-Angeln :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Hornhecht kann man zubereiten wie man will, braten, backen, grillen, sauer einlegen









der schmeckt immer kagge|supergri . Ähnlich wie Leber :v :q .


----------



## MichaelB (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

Moin,

kann es sein, daß Du Härke und ähnliche Urinproben trinkst?  

Dann wurdert mich nix mehr... |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

wenn du *hier* guckst und dann wieder auf "hier" findest du Hornhechtstücke in buntem Gemüse[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT] .... :m


----------



## sunny (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> kann es sein, daß Du Härke und ähnliche Urinproben trinkst?
> 
> ...




Unter anderem:q . Obwohl Ollidi trinkt auch Härke und dem schmeckt Hornhecht |kopfkrat .


----------



## ollidi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*



> kann es sein, daß Du Härke und ähnliche Urinproben trinkst?


Auch Du mein Sohn Brutus. :q  |wavey: 
Dir werde ich auch noch ein leckeres Härke kredenzen. #6 



> Ollidi trinkt auch Härke und dem schmeckt Hornhecht


Deswegen ja die Anspielung. :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

@MichaelB :q

http://www.haerke-fans.de/


----------



## ollidi (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*



> http://www.haerke-fans.de/



Die Seite kannte ich ja noch nicht einmal. :q


----------



## Hornpieper (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

55 g Salz pro Liter Wasser
25 g 7 Kräuteressig pro Liter Wasser (beides genau abwiegen)
gut umrühren und über Nacht die Hornis einlegen. Danach klar abspülen.
Die Fische trocknen lassen. Am besten im Ofen bei offener Tür oder Deckel.

Ne Viertelstunde bei 120 Grad in den Räucherofen und dann 45 min zwischen 70-80 Grad in den Qualm.

Ein Genuß

Gruß Björn#h

sorry! Falsche Rubrik. Gehört eigentlich ins Räucherforum


----------



## Rausreißer (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*



			
				Hornpieper schrieb:
			
		

> 55 g Salz pro Liter Wasser
> 25 g 7 Kräuteressig pro Liter Wasser (beides genau abwiegen)
> gut umrühren und über Nacht die Hornis einlegen. Danach klar abspülen.
> Die Fische trocknen lassen. Am besten im Ofen bei offener Tür oder Deckel.
> ...



@Björn, gut handwerklich gemacht ist der der Hornhecht geräuchert:
*Der Burner,  ein Hammer, der Genuss schlechthin*.#6 

Gut geräuchert, ist der Horni ein Erlebnis #6  (oberhalb der Seitenline)
Ich denke ich muss mal wieder los...  

Gernot #h


----------



## Tosch75 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hornhechtrezept ??*

hab ca 20 cm lange Stücke geschnitten und in einer Lake aus Salz ( 8% ) Zwiebeln, Knoblach, zerquetschten Wachholderberen und ein wenig Balsamico Essig für 8 Std eingelegt. Danach einfach in die Pfanne (räuchern ging nicht, weil ich Trottel kein Räuchermehl mehr auftreiben konnte ) ... super lecker... aber viel zu fummeln ...


----------

